# Railking Southern Pacific ALCO PA



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); We have a clear signal and were ready to go....

http://youtu.be/kg04P5FVSu0


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

But your video is not
correct link:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kg04P5FVSu0


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

As the man says
Should be http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kg04...VSu0 

Thanks
main131 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

have any of the Daylight articulated cars ever been produced in 1:32? as much of a fan i am of anything in Daylight colors, a 40+ foot long scale Morning Daylight with articulated 46-seat chairs and that huge triple, articulated Coffee Shop/ Diner would be quite a sight.


----------

